# Where can I get frozen birds for training?



## Houston82 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've got a 12 week old chocolate Labrador female. She's a pure joy, hard-charging, fierce/fearless, and eager to please. She's already housebroken, loves retrieving (to hand) canvas dummies, and knows these commands: sit, stay, come, down, kennel, and heel.

I'm ready to introduce her to dead (and then perhaps clipped-wing) birds. I feel I need to introduce her ASAP so she gets the experience between now and 16 weeks of age. I bought 6 wings from GunDogSupply and they're in the mail.

Where can I buy dead frozen birds, shipped to me? I have searched this forum, as well as the rest of the web, with no luck. I'm in Arlington, VA. Thanks!

P.S. If anyone has experience with the Rappahannock River Retriever Club (RRRC), or really any local NAHRA retriever club, I'm strongly considering joining and would love to hear about your experience.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Your best bet is to find a local retriever trainer. Most will have a stash of frozen ducks. An experienced trainer will also help your training progress.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

www.huntmallards.com 

good luck!-Paul


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Buy live birds. Shoot live birds. Freeze dead birds. Open Freezer. Boom! Frozen birds for training! Sorry I couldn't resist.  

People closer to you might be able to help you out with bird farms. Call the fish and game department and ask if there are any close to you. You can always use birds that you shoot during the season. Cheaper too. Ducks last the longest. Breast the birds, and figure out a way to put the skin back together. I've duct taped mine and have used them over and over. You can also remove the entails and put foam insulation in the body cavity. 

Pigeons are the cheapest. No season on them either. You can shoot them or trap them. Good luck!


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

Houston82 said:


> I've got a 12 week old chocolate Labrador female. She's a pure joy, hard-charging, fierce/fearless, and eager to please. She's already housebroken, loves retrieving (to hand) canvas dummies, and knows these commands: sit, stay, come, down, kennel, and heel.
> 
> I'm ready to introduce her to dead (and then perhaps clipped-wing) birds. I feel I need to introduce her ASAP so she gets the experience between now and 16 weeks of age. I bought 6 wings from GunDogSupply and they're in the mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Houston82 said:


> I've got a 12 week old chocolate Labrador female. She's a pure joy, hard-charging, fierce/fearless, and eager to please. She's already housebroken, loves retrieving (to hand) canvas dummies, and knows these commands: sit, stay, come, down, kennel, and heel.
> 
> I'm ready to introduce her to dead (and then perhaps clipped-wing) birds. I feel I need to introduce her ASAP so she gets the experience between now and 16 weeks of age. I bought 6 wings from GunDogSupply and they're in the mail.
> 
> ...


Check your PM's. I am a member of Rappahanock Retriever Club. I also have a bit of training equipement (wingers, holding blinds, birds etc.) and am always looking for folks to train with. I am about an hour west of you out in the mountains


----------



## pwyxit63 (Jan 3, 2003)

highly recommend....http://www.frostwaterfowl.com/dog-training.html


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

pwyxit63 said:


> highly recommend....http://www.frostwaterfowl.com/dog-training.html


I do as well. A good source and they can be delivered to your door in a nice cooler quickly.


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

If you are looking for live birds around your area, try the North American Game Bird Association. I've had some luck finding pheasants and chukar when needed.

Here is the website:
https://www.mynaga.org/find-member-profiles/


----------



## dc73nova (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm also a member of rappahannock river retriever club. Depending on where you are, I could probably get you some birds. Send me a PM.


----------



## scothuffman (Nov 14, 2012)

I always save brids from the season in my freezer for off season work. This year especially since I had a new pup. Maybe also check out some of the local gun clubs and see if anyone has any birds stashed away.


----------



## Ethompson63 (Sep 13, 2013)

That's how I do it. I try to save birds from season


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

So how long would it take you to drive down Rt 5 to 301 Cheltenham?That's were you want to get help introducing puppy to birds and then some. 
Start by contacting Tony Hunt, he can probably help you out.
From akc judges search so not positive current info
(240) 681-3540
[email protected]


----------



## Houston82 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks all. Great info!

Paul Young: Thanks. I'll call Bob Cathey. $35 for 4 mallards + shipping is not bad.

Willie Alderson, Scott Huffman, E Thompson: Last December, less than a week before I found my Lab puppy from a breeder, 3 friends and I went upland hunting and bagged 15 pheasants & chuckars. Our guide cleaned the birds right there in the field. Dumb me didn't think to save any of the wings... except 2 rooster feathers for my mantlepiece. Last night I taped 1 feather to a canvas dummy, and my little 13 week old chocolate ankle-biter went wild over the new "dummy" and its interesting scents/flavors. Live & learn!

Freezeland & dc73nova: Much thanks. I'll send you a PM. I missed the opportunity on 1 March to take the pup out just to get exposure to other sights/smells/noises/dogs.

Pwyxit63 & DoubleHaul: Thanks. I sent them an email asking for price info.

Breck: Cheltenham is not far at all. I'll reach out to Tony Hunt if I can get them from Bob Cathey.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Don't worry about buying frozen birds or wings or what ever you're thinking. Just contact Tony, have a chat and see if he will help you or connect you with other folks nearby. They have access to plenty of birds. 
.
Frozen birds are not the first choice for puppy introduction. Ideally for a little puppy you will want to introduce them to live wing clipped pidgeons or maybe smallish hen ducks. Once you see puppy is happy happy about birds the use of birds will be shelved for while as you work on basics using bumpers as using steady diet of birds with a baby puppy can only lead to troubles.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

The perfect birds are domestic call ducks....perfect size and usually available for under $10


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Another source is whistling Wings in Hanover, Ill. They'll freeze and ship. You won't find them with a web page as they were raided several years ago by the AR folks who damaged the place. So, they keep a low profile. I've used them from time to time with good success.


----------



## dc73nova (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm 20 min south of Cheltenham. Have plenty of birds in freezer. Send me a pm.


----------



## Houston82 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi all. Sincere thanks again for all your guidance and offers to provide frozen birds. I got in touch with a breeder in Sterling, VA who gave me 4 frozen ducks.

And... drum roll... at just 13 weeks old, I've got my female chocolate lab retrieving frozen teals to hand at a distance of ~15 yards, 5 retrieves in a row. I stop after 5 throws and keep her excited about the "game."

I can post a video if anyone's interested; I'm a very proud papa.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Thats great Houston. If you haven't already you should consider getting a formal training program like smart works, Lardy's TRT2 etc. The next Rappahannock River Retriever Club training day in April is closed to members only as we are preparing to put on a hunt test April 12th & 13th. Your welcome to come out and watch that Hunt Test. Also I am training for that upcoming hunt test if your looking for anyone to do some training with.


----------



## Fico3939 (Nov 16, 2017)

I just bought some from Frost Water Fowl. It was 100 bucks for 4 of them. they are very clean and seem like quality birds.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Join Tidewater call Robert Johnson you sill thank me


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Fico3939 said:


> I just bought some from Frost Water Fowl. It was 100 bucks for 4 of them. they are very clean and seem like quality birds.


Oh my, I better lock my shed that the bird freezers are in


----------



## Evans Creek (Aug 29, 2017)

McMurray Hatchery. Buy them as day old chicks. They will be ready to fly in 8 weeks. Raise, throw, shoot, freeze, repeat. You'll never run out of birds.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

You have to call Whistling Wings in Hanover, IL. They have excellent quality ducks and you won't be disappointed. http://poultry-farms.cmac.ws/whistling-wings-hatchery/486/


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Oh my, I better lock my shed that the bird freezers are in


No Mark, no you don"t. Don't you usually have to pay someone to haul them away? I heard your freezer was declared an EPA super fund site, any truth?


----------



## O.clarki (Feb 7, 2012)

Evans Creek said:


> McMurray Hatchery. Buy them as day old chicks. They will be ready to fly in 8 weeks. Raise, throw, shoot, freeze, repeat. You'll never run out of birds.


flyers at 8 weeks old ain't happening. just saying


----------

